# SA to India



## jui (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all

I need urgent assistance on moving from SA to India . I have no visa and have no idea where to begin:
Background hr graduate, 10 yrs experience. 
Kindly advise on application process , expat recruitment agencies.

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------

